# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Allure, smart speaker, Harman Kardon, Stamford, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Harman Kardon

----------


## Airicist

Article "Harman unveils Alexa- and Google Assistant-powered speakers"

by Brian Reigh
August 31, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Press-release
"HARMAN Introduces Harman Kardon Allure with Amazon Alexa to the Voice Activated Speaker Family"
Amazon Alexa voice-activated speaker combines voice control, iconic design and beautiful Harman Kardon sound

August 31, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Harman Kardon Allure product video

Published on Sep 18, 2017




> The first voice-activated speaker to combine iconic design and beautiful Harman Kardon sound with instinctual voice control powered by Amazon Alexa Voice Service.

----------

